# Pike Island Water



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Can anyone give a report on the water conditions at Pike Island Dam? I know by the USGS graph the water is at "normal pool" but is it open below the dam off the pier? (Not locked up with ice) Are the rocks below covered in ice? Has anyone been fishing during the recent cold and the last day or two since it has gotten warmer?


----------



## LJL96 (Oct 10, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing. Hopefully somebody replies.


----------



## Tyler Seese (Aug 28, 2017)

I swung by on Sunday afternoon and water was low. Beam was almost out of water south of pier. Didn't seem like much ice, they had the gate closest to pier open.


----------



## LJL96 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Tyler Seese said:


> I swung by on Sunday afternoon and water was low. Beam was almost out of water south of pier. Didn't seem like much ice, they had the gate closest to pier open.


Thanks Tyler, much appreciated.


----------



## fisher1966 (Jan 23, 2018)

i am going wed and will let you all know how i did with jig n minnow for them eyes


----------

